# Hashi for over ten years, but first time with low TSH



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi, newbie here
I have had hashimoto for at least eleven years but have never had labs like the last one. My doctor was not concerned with the test six months ago, but the most recent one has me confused...
I take 75 mcg synthroid and 12.5 of cytomel. My T4 does not like to convert to T3 hence the cytomel. Cytomel saved my sanity....thank goodness I found the doc I have now....no one else cared.
As you will see my numbers are fairly consistent...but the TSH has really dropped. What would cause this? I will see my doc in a few weeks. Feeling very tired lately and maybe we can up the cytomel a wee bit.
Antibodies were oringinally 2000! Realizing a wheat allergy and removing that from my diet brought the numbers way down.

Today's results
TSH. 0.19. (.32-5.04)
FRee T4. 11.8 (10.6-19.7)
Free T3. 5.59 (3-5.9)
Antibodies. 273 (less than 35)

Six months ago
TSH. 0.31
T4. 11.9
T3. 5.35
Antibodies. 272

Year ago
TSH. 0.32
free T4. 12
Free T3. 5.84
Antibodies. 254

Any comments truly appreciated.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When did you take your Cytomel before your labs? Your FT3 is at the very top of the range so I'm wondering if you took it before labs.

If not and you say you are feeling hypo symptoms, you might be pooling. It's when T3 isn't being properly used by the body and it just builds up in your system and can cause hype symptoms even when your labs look good. You might ask for a Reverse T3 test, that's the one that can tell if you've got pooling issues. But a lot of doctors don't want to order it and don't believe in it, so just be aware that can happen.


----------



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

I am always getting T4 and T 3 mixed up...

I have always been told to take my meds as usual before blood work. I take them at 6 am, the test was done at ten. the lab always asks about this...
I will see my doc in a couple of weeks and discuss with her.
I have, in the past, been over cytomeled...is that a word....anyways I certainly know the feelings of that and as a gym goer I will tell you I do not have racing heart or anything like that...
Hmmmm, maybe she can slightly increase the synthroid and lower cytomel...
I think I will ask for the 5mcg pills (instead of splitting a 25mcg pill) and maybe just take two. I will ask doc about reverse T3.... something that has never been brought up. She is amazing, really saved my life and I trust her. If I ask for the test she will order it, but it may be something that is not covered by our Canadian medical plan and I may have to pay (not an issue).
With my tired feeling I find my results strange. Maybe it's all this darn smoke in the air...our province is burning!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When you take Cytomel before your labs it can cause false highs, which you probably have. Cytomel peaks in the bloodstream 3-4 hours after you take it so it's recommended to take it after labs so you can get a more accurate picture of your FT3 levels.


----------



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks...I will ask the doc about this, as I said I have never in eleven years been told this.
Maybe they will rerun the test in two weeks.
Again, thanks!


----------



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Doc poo-pooed the not taking meds before my tests...
So, third time in a row my TSH is LOW at .13 (.32-5.04) but the other numbers, t3&4 are normal range, with t3 at the high end of normal. Antibodies at an all time low of 213! (<35). 
Feel good....
Doc was not concerned at the TSH numbers as long as the others are ok....she should be getting these latest results on Monday so maybe she'll call.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Could you post (ranges) and clarify if you had T4 and T3 or FT4 and FT-3

I've done labs before and after taking my Meds and the difference was minimal in all of them. TSH can lag up to 6 weeks so probably not inpactes by taking Meds prior to draw. The Frees were off slightly.


----------



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Thyroid Function
TSH
A. 0.13 (0.32-5.04mU/L)

T4 Free. 13.0 (10.6-19.7 pmol/L)

T3 Free 5.83 (3.00-5.90 pmol/L)

Thyroperoxidase Ab 213 (<35 IU/mL)


----------



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Forgot to mention I take my meds at 6am, test was done around 11am
I think my cytomel needs to be reduced a bit...?
Still wonder about the low TSH....steadily decreasing from .31, .19 and now .13 (tests six months apart). They have never been below range numbers before.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I think I will ask for the 5mcg pills (instead of splitting a 25mcg pill) and maybe just take two.


There will be variance when splitting a 25mcg pill and Cytomel 1/2 life is only 6 hours.



> Today's results
> TSH. 0.19. (.32-5.04)
> FRee T4. 11.8 (10.6-19.7) *((15.15-17.425))*
> Free T3. 5.59 (3-5.9) *((4.45-5.175 ))*
> ...


Your FT-3 is above 3/4 of range. Closer to 3/4 but not over would be ideal. Even taking replacement hormone the morning of the test one would not expect FT-3 to exceed 3/4 of range

Your FT-4 isn't even at 1/2 of the range. Again, closer to 3/4 of range would be ideal.

When taking synthetic hormones TSH does not really matter as you want to know the free and unbound thyroid hormone levels.


----------



## Bendigirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks! Sooo....more synthroid, less cytomel? Doc also sad TSH didn't really matter, it s the T4 and t3 that matter.
I will pop her an email to ask about dosage changes. In September she said she wanted to wait until I retired to make sure that stress was not a factor. Retired since November so I think the changes are in order.
Thanks for you insight


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How do you feel on your current dosage? I will argue that your FT3 is not all that high given you took your T3 med before your labs. If it was really above the range, I would be concerned, but yours is still in range.


----------

